# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Përse ndarja kalon në ofendime?!

## ShocK

Pershendetje te gjitheve.

Shpesh here degjon persona qe pasi ndahen e grinden me njeri-tjetrin, tejkalojne caqet duke ulur personalitetin e ish te dashurit/es. 
Pse kur ndahen dy persona, mundohen te ulin personalitet e njeri-tjetrin, duke shpifur gjera te paqena? 

*Cfare e shtyn ate person qe te jete aq i keq/e, sa te thoje fjale nga me te ndryshmet?*

Doja te dija mendimin tuaj.

----------


## SaS

mendoj se vjen nga lendimi qe ka personi qe degjon fjalen ndahemi !!! nuk e duron dot faktin qe eshte ndare tashme edhe fillon e ben lloj lloj sharjesh !!!mendoj gjithashtu se ata persona qe e kane dashur ishin jane me te predispozuar te shajne ose ofendojne se kane zhgenjim !!! personalisht nje person qe dua edhe po te ndahem nuk mund ta shaj ose ofendoj !!! do jete ofendim per mua qe te shaj ate qe kam dashur ose qe kam qene i lidhur sepse shaj nje person qe ka qene me mua indirekt edhe veten time pra shijen time !!! ka edhe shume arsye te tjera por me vone sa te kujtohem !!! te pershendes !!!

----------


## brandon

Jehona e dashurise

----------


## Imperator

Ehhh, keto sharje e ofendime vijne ne çastin pas ndarjes, pasi ne ato momente nuk flet arsyea, flet nje perbindesh qe eshte gati te shpertheje nga zemerimi e urrejtja qe ka perbrenda ne momentet e ndarjes. Kji eshte dhe arsyea kryesore perse kalon ne sharje e ofendime. Pastaj ka te beje dhe se sa ke qene i dashuruar. Nqs nje person ka qene shume i dashuruar dhe ka dhene gjithçka ne lidhje, edhe ka mare ndonje shuplake te rende nga partneri/a i/e tij, dhe kjo eshte nje arsye per te kaluar ne sharje e ofendime pas perfundimit te nje lidhje dashurie. 

Si keto mund te gjesh shkaqe sa te duash pastaj per te treguar perse pas nje lidhje dashurie plasin sharjet e ofendimet.

Imperator

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

> Pse ndarja kalon ne ofendime ndaj njeri-tjetrit...


*Nuk te vjen keq nese do te korigjoja pak duke e ndryshuar kete pyetje.

Pse,ne disa raste ndarja kalon ne ofendime?!

Pra jo te gjitha ndarjet jan te hidhura dhe ofenduese karshi njeri-tjetrit.

Personalisht jam paqesor dhe kur jam ndar me x apo y,perher jam munduar ti jap arsye sa me bindese.Pavarsisht se si reagon personi ne fjale,ti ben tenden,i ve nje kapak gjith gjerave dhe kshu nuk u ve shume rendesi pasojave qe do te ndodhin ne vijim ..*

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

Varen arsyet e ndarjes. Sepse jo cdo ndarje kalon me ofendime

----------


## ShocK

> Varen arsyet e ndarjes. Sepse jo cdo ndarje kalon me ofendime


Nuk varet tek arsye e ndarjes EkOnOmIsTi, por tek personi. Pse duhet ta ofendosh tjetrin duke shpifur kot me kot. Per me teper po flas per veten edhe rrethin shoqeror timin. 
*Ku perfundoi dashuria qe kane pasur per njeri-tjetrin  ...!*

----------


## xhuliana

shpifjet sharjet dhe ofendimet pas ndarjes jane si pasoje se te dyja palet mundohen ne kete menyre qe te justifikojne deri ne fund, pa as 1 pike dyshimi qe nuk kishin rugezgjidhje tjeter....dhe se personi qe kishin prane nuk ishte ai qe mendonin

----------


## Dorontina

fjalet vin nga "miqt shoqria dhe far e fisi" pse i kam fut ne thojza ? pse jan qka shkrova por ne te vertet jan m*** !
ju tregoj nji rast.njeni e mur nji nuse super shum te bukur te urt puntore dhe te gjith e gjelozonin (femnat e mashkujt )dhe ai burri u ba aq i eger qe nuk rrinte me te dhe e rafte pa arsyre , kishte humb kontrollin ...*e kishte marr uji perpara* thomê ne.

Nji dit i doli nusja se e pa qe nuk ka jete aty, tani qata miq shok e farefis , ndruan fjalet duke then e la nusja nuk din me mbajt gru etj etj ..ai filloi me shkru te dera e gruas me ju kercnu me fol keq per te ka pas dikend tjeter etje tj ....pa lidhje ...deri ne vrasje ....

Nusja e bukur por edhe e menqur , i thrriste njerzit qe flasin (burrin e nji gruaje psh. ne telefon; *te lutem te lutem lemni rehat ju lutem* ,ai burri tha: perzote skam ndegju fjalê vetem nese gruaj ime flet ma ske me ndegju fjalê.Burri i kishte then gruas qe perzinte , nese ndegjoj edhe nji fjale rendin e ke ti me dale nga shtepija ! ) *moren fund ofendimet ! .....*
njerzit shtin ne bela , *jemi njerz pa zemer pa shpirt pa ndjenja !*
*une kur kam pa ofendime e perleshje gjith i pajtoj njerzit ju uli gjakun dhe nervat ....*asht njerzore humane *....se jam njeri dukem njeri ndihem njeri ...*

----------


## no name

Ka raste qe kalojne ne ofendim.. Por un per veten time nuk jam nje tip qe arij ta ul veten time aq posht per ta ofenduar pse jam ndare. Me nje person qe arij deri tek ndarja ka arsye qe jam ndare dhe nuk eshte arsyeja qe ta ofendoj apo gjera te tilla... Per mua personalisht ai person nuk egziston me, dhe sme intereson aspak se cfar do te beje ne te kaluaren... I jap arsyen e ndarjes dhe rruga e mbare i qofte  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## selina_21

> Pershendetje te gjitheve.
> 
> Shpesh here degjon persona qe pasi ndahen e grinden me njeri-tjetrin, tejkalojne caqet duke ulur personalitetin e ish te dashurit/es. 
> Pse kur ndahen dy persona, mundohen te ulin personalitet e njeri-tjetrin, duke shpifur gjera te paqena? 
> 
> *Cfare e shtyn ate person qe te jete aq i keq/e, sa te thoje fjale nga me te ndryshmet?*
> 
> Doja te dija mendimin tuaj.



Hmmmmm nice teme.
Kam degjuar shume here qe ndodh kjo gje..mgjt me vjen shume keq per disa qe i zmadhojne gjerat persa i perket ish..te-dashuit..apo se  dashures.

Mgjt nese e ke dashur me shpirt & zemer ate person nuk mund ta shashe apo ofendosh'sepse eshte nje injorance e madhe te ofendosh..ate qe gjerri dje e ke kiss apo ke kry  something else..


Mendimi mue

S-21

----------


## niktironci

Kur dy njerez ndahen,ata fillojne edhe shajne , njeri tjetrin,jo gjithmone , por pergjithsisht.
Shahen sepse,   ata nuk merren vesh me njerit jetrin.
Te dy sipas menyres se tyre bejne, fajtor njeri tjetrin per c`fare po ndodh.
Eshte rezultati i nje urrejtje e c ila , eshte grumbulluar prej kohesh,dhe pastaj shperthen ne sharje, dhe ofendime.

----------


## zhorzhi

Jo Gjithmone  Ndodh  Keshtu!
Ska Asnje Arsye Qe Te Shash Dhe Te Ofendosh.
Tu  Be Mire Rri Me Mua ,stu Be: Rri Me Vete.
Kaq!!!

----------


## bebushja

> Pershendetje te gjitheve.
> 
> Shpesh here degjon persona qe pasi ndahen e grinden me njeri-tjetrin, tejkalojne caqet duke ulur personalitetin e ish te dashurit/es. 
> Pse kur ndahen dy persona, mundohen te ulin personalitet e njeri-tjetrin, duke shpifur gjera te paqena? 
> 
> *Cfare e shtyn ate person qe te jete aq i keq/e, sa te thoje fjale nga me te ndryshmet?*
> 
> Doja te dija mendimin tuaj.


Pas ndarjes vjen ajo pjesa e eret e gjukimit ,ajo menyra shtazarake e njeriut qe kujtonte se sundonte kete dashuri,ka humbur nje pjese  te asaj qe ka dashur dhe kosideruar si veten e tij,dhe personi fillon te vjell vrer  me ter mundesit,fillojn shpifjet e sharjet e deri ne hakmarjet nga me te ndryshmet,deri aty sa mund te ver persona te tjere per te shkateruar ty.Por keto jane gjithemone perpjkejet e nje personi te deshtuar ,te humbur qe ska me cte bej sepse i eshte dhen vendi qe meriton.Pas cirjeve,shpifjeve nga me te padegjuarat filloj e tualaten,sepse kuptojn se thjeshte moren nga ajo lidhje ate qe meritonin ........
Nejse shoku hapes i temes i thone nje fjale <qenet le te lehin karvani ecen para>
ose  <i humburi cka ca humbet me ,fjalet i kan mbetur> (shpifjet sharjet)........
Jeta eshte e bukur gjithmon te jep shance te tjera dhe me te bukur se te paret
Te pershendes per temen

----------


## Dorontina

> Ka raste qe kalojne ne ofendim.. 
> *Me nje person qe arij deri tek ndarja ka arsye qe jam ndare *


Kjo asht thenia me e mira qe kam ndegju per keto raste...thekthi ....
njerzit dojn me dit , jo per te ngushllu por ende me te shkatru !

shpesh femnat nuk flasin kur ndahen se jan te lenduara se ju vjen keq dhe inat qe nuk kan patur fat me martesen,por familja e mashkullit bla bla bla e tani po te qilet goja edhe keshtu shkon te bla bla bla e per gjat...*ATENTION !*mos hyni ne ket loj qe mund te perfundon tragjikisht , 

*njeriut duhet bishti ti keputet se i ngjan nji shtaze tani !*

*IKni nga ata qe kan per drek e dark me hanger ymrin e vet dhe te tjerevt !!!*

----------


## shefqeti11

> Pershendetje te gjitheve.
> 
> Shpesh here degjon persona qe pasi ndahen e grinden me njeri-tjetrin, tejkalojne caqet duke ulur personalitetin e ish te dashurit/es. 
> Pse kur ndahen dy persona, mundohen te ulin personalitet e njeri-tjetrin, duke shpifur gjera te paqena? 
> 
> *Cfare e shtyn ate person qe te jete aq i keq/e, sa te thoje fjale nga me te ndryshmet?*
> 
> Doja te dija mendimin tuaj.


Kemi lloj - lloj ndarjesh, kemi ndarje me konsensus nga te dyja palet, kur shikojn se nuk mund te vazhdojn dot me njeri - tjetrin, kur lidhja e tyre nuk nxjerr me asnje vend, dhe bjen dakort per ndarjen. Kemi ndarje ku vjen vetem prej nje personi ku ky i fundit mund ta bej lidhjen monotone, mund te behet i padurushem me sjelljen e tij, etj etj qe te cojn drejt vendimit te ndarjes edhe pa pishman biles.Kemi plot lloje ndarjesh... nje nga keto lloje ndarjesh, eshte edhe kjo qe parashtron ti.
Ne kete rast mund te them se, ndarja e ketill si kjo me lart, vjen per shkak te kokforcis, te mos mirenjohjes, te mos besimit dhe mospjekuris dhe shume ane te tjera negative te nje personi ne kete pale.Dhe per kete shkak, detyrohemi te kaloj ne ofendime e ne sharje kur shikojm se ne ato momente personi qe kemi pasur lidhje, ka hequr masken dhe ka shfaqur fytyren e vet te vertet, pra kur del ne drit gjithmon e verteta, aty fillojn gjerat dhe marrin rrugen e duhur, pamvarsisht se e verteta gjithmon dhemb dhe godet aty ky dhemb me teper.
Por a duhet te veprojm keshtu? 
Absolutisht qe jo.
Cila do ishte gjeja me e mire ne kete ndarje?
Mendoj se do ishte, vetem mirekuptimi, konsensusi dhe vleresimi i atyre koherave qe kemi kaluar bashk me kete person, se sa te kalonim ne sharje e ne shpifje te pa qena, gje qe na ul akoma nje shkall me posht nga c'jemi.



Pershendetje.

----------


## Blue_sky

> Pershendetje te gjitheve.
> 
> Shpesh here degjon persona qe pasi ndahen e grinden me njeri-tjetrin, tejkalojne caqet duke ulur personalitetin e ish te dashurit/es. 
> Pse kur ndahen dy persona, mundohen te ulin personalitet e njeri-tjetrin, duke shpifur gjera te paqena? 
> 
> *Cfare e shtyn ate person qe te jete aq i keq/e, sa te thoje fjale nga me te ndryshmet?*
> 
> Doja te dija mendimin tuaj.


Dije mire qe nese ajo te shan,do thote qe te dashuron akoma por qe ndihet e pafuqishme per te vazhduar lidhjen :ngerdheshje:

----------


## sajmira

une sjam ofenduar me ish te dashurin tim. jemi ndare me mirekuptim.

e kuptuam te dy qe spo shkonte me mire mes nesh dhe te dy rame dakort qe lidhja jone skishte me kuptim. as nuk u fyem , as nuk u shame. 

ai qe shahet e ben nga idiotesia besoj, se i bie tangerlleku shqiptarit po e la femra ose e kunderta.

mua sme duket normale kjo. gjithsesi cdokush ka mendimin e tij dhe e perjeton ne menyre te ndryshme ndarjen. 

mbi te gjitha jemi njerez mendoj une dhe para se te fyejme duhet te mendohemi mire. pas ndarjes ska me kuptim asgje. ul veten me fyerjet qe ben.

----------


## Bardhi

Pas qdo gjelberimi te zhdukur lind tjetri me i bukur.
Kjo eshte pergjigjeja e gjdo gjeje qe nuk na pelqen. Fyerjet nga ndarja jane tipare te njerezeve te ulte ne aspektin e edukates.
=============
JU NJE HAP - PUNA DY....

----------


## bebushja

> Pas qdo gjelberimi te zhdukur lind tjetri me i bukur.
> Kjo eshte pergjigjeja e gjdo gjeje qe nuk na pelqen. Fyerjet nga ndarja jane tipare te njerezeve te ulte ne aspektin e edukates.
> =============
> JU NJE HAP - PUNA DY....


Plotesisht dakort :buzeqeshje:

----------

